# what should i do?



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

should i get a clutch kit or snorkles and a jetkit? 



and another thing does anybody know anyone that makes cheap audio systems for atvs??


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

id go snorks and jets for the protection then worry bout the low end grunt


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Like said above, get the snorkle and jets first. 
If it cant breathe when under water, you wont have to worry about the low end grunt...lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Agreed. Also, cheap and stereo unfortunately don't go together unless you build your own, then you can save some doe. We have some audio tube style stereo build threads posted around somewhere if you want to take a look at them.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Question, are you planning to build your own snorkels, or are you going to buy a kit? Doing it yourself isn't going to be expensive at all... I do my own audio systems... I do the audio tube type, due to cost... It is real easy to do yourself, and if you shop right, it will only cost you around 120 dollars... No radio, the type you feed from your mp3 player... I can give complete instructions for both split tube and standard audio tube... No pics though, sorry...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

He's right if you do your own snorks and build your own stereo, you might save enough doe to buy a clutch kit :rockn:


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

well i dont trust my self with doing then snorkles. im takin it to get them put on when i get the money. they will charge me 280 for snorkles and a jet kit. is that a bad price??

me and one of my friends was lookin at the split tube radio. but neither one of us know how to doit. im ok when it comes to audio but still i cant do much.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Man you could build it yourself for $80 I'd bet. Jetting, well I'm not sure how much kits for your popo would be but probably not $200. Who's doing it for you?


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Magnolia lawn and tractor. The jet kit is 80 bucks. They are going to snorkel and jet it.

I was planing on buildin my own stereo. But the real expensive part is going to be getting a iPod to run it.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

$80 for a single carb jet kit??? that's how much the brute kit is... look at this link.. $59 for Popo 500... http://www.mud-throwers.com/polaris1?b=1


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

ipod on ebay.(this is the 4th gen)there were alot for under 50 bucks.

the 5th gen was around 100 bucks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

poporunner50 said:


> Magnolia lawn and tractor. The jet kit is 80 bucks. They are going to snorkel and jet it.
> 
> I was planing on buildin my own stereo. But the real expensive part is going to be getting a iPod to run it.


dont go there. Your better off doin the job yourself.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

thanks for all the advice but im not good with piping. i dont trust my self. how long does it take to put in a jet kit.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

can anybody post a link to a good forum that tells u how to make a pvc pipe stereo?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We have it here just do a search. Should be in the general tech section. And, just fyi I lived in vburg 13 years. I don't know the current mechanic, but I never trusted the past ones at magnolia. Plus, count on not seeing your bike for a few months.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

they owe my dad money so im pretty sure that they would do it faster. but i dont trust that guy because my cuzin and him got in a brawl. im ganna see if my friends will help me with both. im just wandering polaris425 do u know anybody in the field family?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Field? Im not sure. I know Sheffields... hahaha... worked for him for a while.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

No not him. I was just wandering. Everywhere I go it seems like I meet someone that knows my family.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok I have somebody that knows how to put a jet kit in but now I need someone that knows how to snorkle a popo.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's a 500? Man I use to have pics of 500 snorks but I have no idea what happened to them.... I wonder if they are on my backup drive from my old pc.. I'll have to look.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=3029


^ That is for a 97-04 500


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks man. Would that work for a 06 model?


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> It's a 500? Man I use to have pics of 500 snorks but I have no idea what happened to them.... I wonder if they are on my backup drive from my old pc.. I'll have to look.


Thanks man. I need all help possible.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Probably.... I dont see why it wouldnt. Should be somewhat similar.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Well I know it will help. I know what I need to do know.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

obviously you could modify that to where you had visable stacks if you wanted, wouldnt have to have them tucked into the pod.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

oh they wont be. im going to run it out the finders prolly. oh one of my friends r ganna help me with the radio. he has already done a few.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome. I wish I still knew some good ole boys in the burg to help you but... I dont. The Yasky boys are there but, they are not cheap. If you do talk to Joel, tell him Jon said hey.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

haha ok man. well it will be a lil while befor i can do any work on it.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

polaris425 can i post a RDC link on here .. For the 500 snorks ?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sure


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

hey im finally gettin it snorkled. gatta save up for a clutch kit. this winter is ganna be an over haul for the popo.


----------

